
How to Sync Large Videos over the Internet Using Chunks - jbarnett2
https://medium.com/@justinbarnett_/how-to-sync-large-videos-over-the-internet-using-chunks-22223da8b667
======
jbarnett2
Recently I took the extra time during quarantine and launched a project,
sparkvid.com. Sparkvid is a tool that transcribes audio in video files and
audio files to text.

One challenge in particular that was interesting was the problem of sending
large files over a network

~~~
phillipseamore
Did you checkout [https://tus.io/](https://tus.io/) before doing your own
implementation?

